# frozen eggs V fresh eggs success rates...



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm new to the site ( posted yesterday about considering egg donation ) My mum heard the end of a news report talking about frozen eggs now being shown to stand equal if not better success rates than fresh with IVF . have googled and found nothing so far Anyone heard this yesterday in news
Update to the ladies i talked to last night - ( thank you for replying - didn't expect any as i'm not actually going to be going through IVF just donation of eggs ) I've got my appointment through for final bloods and counselling but its not till 4th Dec . They say they can match me to a recipent immediately just red tape for me to go through then will start new year

Sorry  ! just read mountain lions post  

Calypso
x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess it was this one about frozen embryos producing healthier babies: 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/nov/11/ivf-research-frozen-embryos-fertility

Minty


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks minty
i'll have a look


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Calypso

Know that its unlikely that you will be donating at Ninewells Hospital but they are one of the largest research/teaching hospital in Europe.  I am sure that the Assisted Conception Unit there would be only too hapy to let you know current success rates for frozen eggs compared to fresh eggs.  It is also possible that they will be able to give you results from across Europe to show the improvement in success rates.

I have just had FET (of my own eggs) and am delighted to be 13 weeks pregnant!  I aways thought that fresh was far better however when I asked the embryologist she advised that there is actually little difference in the success rates between fresh and frozen cycles at Ninewells.

Also, I just wanted to say what a wonderful thing you are doing and I wish you luck throughout the whole process.  

Cherriepie

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It is a process called vitrification, it is not widely used in the UK - some places do like Cardiff.  Abroad it is used- I have 16 DE frozen (could go to ET as I had lining problems) and they give me a 97% defrosting rate.

L x


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for replying only just picked up these as i've not been on line for a while

xx


----------

